# Poodle hair can you spin it?



## YankeeinMarylan (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got a friend who shows standard poodles, I've started to spin little and she's offering huge bags full. Something along then lines of 15 big black dogs worth. Can it be spin? I'm going to give it a shot. But has anyone?


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

My friend's mother was well-known for her beautiful poodle hair mittens. I guess it spins up very nicely.

My friend made the mistake of wearing a pair of the mittens to a sled dog race . . . . . . there were some very angry mushers trying to keep their dogs under control LOL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It depends on the length of the hair, of course. The longer the better. Keep in mind a few things about dog hair. When it gets wet it WILL always smell like a dog. It is about 10 times warmer than wool, so make small thing with it. Dog hair doesn't have the memory or bounce of wool, it can bet difficult to spin.

If I were you ask her for the long stuff only. If she does a "lion cut" as for the "mane" hair if she shaves it off. You don't want the daily clippings they would be way too short. Do not wash it before spinning it. Chances are her dogs are really clean and she baths them before clipping them, most groomers do.

Let us know if you decide to use it. Take pictures to show up please.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ummm, WIHH, Poodles don't have undercoat to my knowledge. That's why they don't shed.


----------

